
Ask HN: What is the best accounting software for an R&D stage startup? - vikramkr
We&#x27;re trying to figure out what sort of accounting software we should use for what is essentially cost management right now since we dont have any cashflows. A HN thread I found in 2016 seemed to conclude that quickbooks was probably the way to go, but I wonder if that still holds in 2019 with some of these new services like Pilot? Does anyone have any experience with these? Thanks!
======
rogerkirkness
A cheap one! Just kidding. QuickBooks is good. Xero is good. Generally you
don't choose your account system, your accountant does (within reason).

~~~
hugs
As an open source fan, I'd prefer not to use QuickBooks, but I do because that
is what my accountant is familiar with. Maybe someday everything in my company
will be done with open source software, but until then I have to pick my
battles.

